# [email protected] there are a lot of fixtes out there right now.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Commuting into work this time of year is really nice. The summer heat and humidity is gone for 9 months, the cooler weather scares lots of folks away (more fools they) so the trails are much calmer and we get to see the sunrise and sunset.

It is a nice time of year to ride but what I really noticed today is how many of the remaining commuters are riding fixed or SS-you can't really tell the difference between the two unless they coast. I am on the Capital Crescent trail for less than a mile and I saw 6 fixtes this morning. I'm thinking that is really amazing and that perhaps there actually is a trend here.

Who knew?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Commuting into work this time of year is really nice. The summer heat and humidity is gone for 9 months, the cooler weather scares lots of folks away (more fools they) so the trails are much calmer and we get to see the sunrise and sunset.
> 
> It is a nice time of year to ride but what I really noticed today is how many of the remaining commuters are riding fixed or SS-you can't really tell the difference between the two unless they coast. I am on the Capital Crescent trail for less than a mile and I saw 6 fixtes this morning. I'm thinking that is really amazing and that perhaps there actually is a trend here.
> 
> Who knew?


Up until today, I only rode the StreetDog to work during the summer when I knew that I would have sufficient light for the ride home. I only have lights on my other commuting bike. Yesterday, I rode my commuting bike to work but my wife persuaded me that I should not ride it home after a post work cocktail party and dinner. So, this morning, I rode the Street Dog to work. This evening I will ride the other bike home and leave the Street Dog at the office until I can find a day to cut out of here early and ride it home before nightfall.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*This time of year we have lights on and all over all of our bikes.*

As a dedicated cyclist and year-round commuter you should too. Good light systems quickly pay for themselves in safety and reduced auto use. A big plus of having every bike lit is that you can just hop on and ride without trying to remember which one has what stuff on it.

MB1
Lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Commuting into work this time of year is really nice. The summer heat and humidity is gone for 9 months, the cooler weather scares lots of folks away (more fools they) so the trails are much calmer and we get to see the sunrise and sunset.
> 
> It is a nice time of year to ride but what I really noticed today is how many of the remaining commuters are riding fixed or SS-you can't really tell the difference between the two unless they coast. I am on the Capital Crescent trail for less than a mile and I saw 6 fixtes this morning. I'm thinking that is really amazing and that perhaps there actually is a trend here.
> 
> Who knew?


I agree. Here in Denver it's growing and seeing more fixed this year then I've seen in last 5 years that I've lived here. I live in Boulder and don't remember ever seeing a fix riders but when I get into Denver, or 10 miles within downtown, the fixie start riding in. Most of them are courier and they are fast. A fixie pass me yesterday and again I was interested to know how fast these guys ride. I drafted him and found that he was going 24mph. After a mile I wanted to do some pulling and sure enough he was right on my ass. There's 2 fixie that I normally bump into along my commute and everytime we see each other, we mutually share pulls. Just before we split we're always shaking each other hands. I love that I get along with these guys even though i'm on a 20 speeder. You fixies rock!


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Commuting into work this time of year is really nice. The summer heat and humidity is gone for 9 months, the cooler weather scares lots of folks away (more fools they) so the trails are much calmer and we get to see the sunrise and sunset.
> 
> It is a nice time of year to ride but what I really noticed today is how many of the remaining commuters are riding fixed or SS-you can't really tell the difference between the two unless they coast. I am on the Capital Crescent trail for less than a mile and I saw 6 fixtes this morning. I'm thinking that is really amazing and that perhaps there actually is a trend here.
> 
> Who knew?


Is a fixte a fixed mixte, or just another word for fixie?

Trying to keep up with the jargon,

FBB


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

MB1 said:


> MB1
> Lit up like a Christmas tree.


Yeah, a 20mph Christmas Tree!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*No secret handshake for you....*



fbagatelleblack said:


> Trying to keep up with the jargon....FBB


...until you get fixed! 


BTW just another way of saying the same thing.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> ...until you get fixed!
> 
> 
> BTW just another way of saying the same thing.


But if a few fixed mixtes mixed with with fickle fixies, how many fixes would be in the mix?

Thanks for the explanation. Send instructions on the handshake when you get a free moment.

Yers,

FBB


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Now a fixed mixte would be cool....There is a certain charm to mixte frames...

As to MB1's post, I'm not a good judge because almost all my riding is fixed/single speed but I'm beginning to think this is not a fringe sport anymore. There are more and more companies making fixed frames or complete bikes. 

Check out the www.fixedgeargallery.com and look at the list of sponsors on the right hand side of the page. While your there check out the hundreds(thousands?) of fixed bike pictures..


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Darn Right -- And I Got A NEW One....*

I've got a couple of weeks worth of commutes on my new commuter fixie. It's a Fort Uno.Ro - 3.9 pounds of Czech Republic-Built Thunder. Orange, black, and silver, like a tiger (the charitable view) or a Halloween decoration (my smart ass friends). Rides like a dream, very nicely made, seems bulletproof. I showed it off to Miss M the other day.

I'll post a pic soon, but I built it up like this --

Frame and Fork: Fort Uno.ro. Steel, powdercoat finish. 
Wheels: IRO hubs, Velocity Deep V rims (3x in back, 2x in front, built by me)
Saddle: Brooks Team Pro, antique brown (I had one stashed)
Seatpost: no-name aluminum, black
Bar: Deda 215
Stem: ITM "Big One"
Headset: FSA Orbit X
Brakes: Nashbar Jailbrake calipers, Cane Creek CR5 levers.
Crank: Sugino something or other. Old. 110mm bolt circle. 46x16 gearing

I was pretty impressed by the frame. It's not the lightest thing out there, but it is straight as an arrow, and the headtube and bottom bracket were already faced and chased. Not bad for the price.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sounds cool. Let's see a picture.......

A big brown truck is dropping off my newest frame today

1. Frame- IRO Angus- white powder coated frame/fork. 
2. Wheels- Black Fomula hubs laced to black Mavic CPX22 rims
3. Saddle- Black Brooks Pro
4. Front brake- Chucks bikes- black caliper(probably Tetkro)
5. Bar/stem- generic black flat mtn bar and stem with V-brake front lever. I'll probably add black Brooks leather grips in the future

This is going to winter ride. fixed only- no free. Front brake only...I need another fixed like I need a hole in the head...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Miss M mentioned that you showed her your new bike. She said it was "Pretty".*

You do realize that when you are talking bike parts to Miss M you might as well be speaking Swahili?


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*We kept it on the level of "It's Orange! It was built by Former Communists!"*



MB1 said:


> You do realize that when you are talking bike parts to Miss M you might as well be speaking Swahili?


Yes, but she can still ride me into the dirt, even if she can't tell a sprocket from a brake shoe. Miss M was highly entertained by the fact that it was built by good hearty peasants from the Czech Republic, the land of her ancestors.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*not here*

Funny, but not here in Fresno. I'm the only one I've seen. Funny because the town here is pool table flat (well, an overpass here and there, but that's it), which should be ideal for a fixed gear bike. Mostly I see commuter people on mountain bikes or older steel road bikes. Go figgur.



MB1 said:


> Commuting into work this time of year is really nice. The summer heat and humidity is gone for 9 months, the cooler weather scares lots of folks away (more fools they) so the trails are much calmer and we get to see the sunrise and sunset.
> 
> It is a nice time of year to ride but what I really noticed today is how many of the remaining commuters are riding fixed or SS-you can't really tell the difference between the two unless they coast. I am on the Capital Crescent trail for less than a mile and I saw 6 fixtes this morning. I'm thinking that is really amazing and that perhaps there actually is a trend here.
> 
> Who knew?


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Angus -- I almost pulled the trigger on one...*

Let us know how you like the Angus -- I came close to buying one but they were out of stock. The orange one on the website is gorgeous.

I have a buddy that just bought a Jamie Roy done up in orange. It's pretty evil looking -- the frame is solid orange, no decals. The wheels (hubs, spokes, deep V rims) and everything else (and I mean everything else) is solid black.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Secret fixte handshake instructions.*



fbagatelleblack said:


> ....Send instructions on the handshake when you get a free moment.......


Take your gloves (if any) off.

Run your bare right hand along the other persons drive chain.

Extend said hand to the other person who will be doing the same.

Clasp firmly (in a manly way) for a few seconds while moving hand up and down a couple of inches.

Release.

Hint-don't try this with a gearie.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I will.

I have a Mark V and I'm very happy with it. I've bought two frames, one wheelset, and three hubsets from Tony at IRO....He really runs a great operation


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That is odd, you better get out there and start proselytizing.*


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

One of our riding members, Cheryl, just moved to Roseville, CA to work for HP. She's now a fixed rider. They have a whole fixed club down there. I thought that was pretty amazing.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

stupid noob question alert

is a fixed gear and single speed the same thing?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

nope.. 

Single speed uses a freewheel. you can coast. 

Fixed gear, the cog is threaded onto the hub. As long as the wheel is turning, so are the crankarms. no coasting

BMX bike- single speed
Big Wheel or kids tricycle- fixed
Track bike- fixed


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Not the same.*



sonicsuby said:


> stupid noob question alert
> 
> is a fixed gear and single speed the same thing?


A fixed gear is somewhat like a tricycle in that you can't coast-if the rear wheel moves the pedals move (they are "fixed" together). The amount of speed control you get out of this is amazing.

A single speed is a freewheel bicycle with only one gear. Also fun, just not as much fun.

YMMV


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks, guys


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> A fixed gear is somewhat like a tricycle in that you can't coast-if the rear wheel moves the pedals move (they are "fixed" together). The amount of speed control you get out of this is amazing.


That and the healthy dose of adrenaline you get the first time you forget you're on a fixie and try to coast. It's FUN to lock up your drivetrain!

Good times...

FBB

(I haven't ridden a "fixie" since they invented the term!)


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

See a lot of 'em here in Santa Fe...usually young people, dressed in their usual street clothes, not couriers, no helmets, no brakes. I think they are either better riders than I am, or a lot more foolhardy. Fixie?...not in THIS town!
This is THE most cyclist hostile town I've ever seen. If the narrow, pothole ridden pre automobile streets don't do you in, the soccer moms talking on their cell phones while they run right over you in their Fat Asses (SUV's) surely will! The city of Santa Fe's idea of making a street cycling-safe is painting a cylist logo on it....that's IT!


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Seeing more fixed gear bikes here as well (me included).

One of the LBS here in Fort Worth is talking about starting up a Fixed gear pub crawl one night of the week. Would be fun I'm thinking. Great way to spend an evening every now and then...


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I have never seen so many fixed and single-speed as when I went to Boston last month for my grandfather's 90th birthday. It seemed like every other bike was single speed or fixed gear. Also, the total number of bikes I saw for transportation dwarfed the number I see in DC.

It must be those poor college students.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm seeing a lot more here in LA too, but not nearly enough. Now that I think about it, not nearly enough bikes in general. Just got home from my 15 mile commute & didn't see hardly anyone on bikes. Bummer. Weather is beautiful. What's up with these people?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I've gotta admit you have a point there.*



northcoast said:


> I'm seeing a lot more here in LA too, but not nearly enough. Now that I think about it, not nearly enough bikes in general. Just got home from my 15 mile commute & didn't see hardly anyone on bikes. Bummer. Weather is beautiful. What's up with these people?


.....


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*boulder has plenty of fixte/ss folk*



Noël said:


> I live in Boulder and don't remember ever seeing a fix riders


if you spent more time up around university hill and/or the pearl st mall central boulder area, youd see them. I work at CU and live in gunbarrel. on the CU end of my commute, ss and fixed gear bikes are a dime a dozen. Jimmy John's and DeliZone (sub shops) even hire and use an army of courier type dudes to deliver sandwiches. 

once I get north of Canyon and east of say, Folsom, I rarely see other fixtes- the folks who live in the more affluent ends of town and out in the 'burbs are the ones you see riding the multithousand $ roadbikes and such. Or it's regular hippie type dudes on their old 70s beater Varsitys, or department store MTBs. 

the whole fixed gear / ss deal is a hipster / artschool / liberal arts major kind of fashion statement tho and it's currently a very big fad. most of the hipster kids I know are either buying or building one.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

Doggity said:


> The city of Santa Fe's idea of making a street cycling-safe is painting a cylist logo on it....that's IT!


Funny and sad. I would have guessed that an "arts town" would be much more bike friendly.


----------



## MB4 (May 31, 2006)

Hey MB1. I commute daily on the Cap Crescent trail on a fixed gear Van Dessel. I actually just built a fixed Merckx that I ride on nice days. The fixed gear works great for the rolling terrain in our neck of the woods, and its fun and hassle-free. I've been riding fixed for about two years. The Van Dessel replaced my last commuter, an old Bridgestone MB4 with drop bars, fenders, etc..

I agree with you that this part of the year is a nice time to ride. A lot of the Lance wanna-bes are off the trail and it is pretty calm - no 28 mph pacelines weaving around old ladies walking their poodles and moms with strollers. The people left riding are more hard core commuters who realize a fixed gear is a good tool for the job. See you on the trail!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*If you see a white fixte-that's me.*



MB4 said:


> See you on the trail!


BTW where are MB2 & MB3?


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

One of the used bikes for sale at the LBS was an old geared Schwinn with a sticker on it that said

One Less Fixie

Someone bought it. And maybe turned it into a fixed gear.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

MB1 said:


> BTW where are MB2 & MB3?



nice bikes, esp the second one. the brown seat and bar tape offset the white nicely....what makes are they? Im thinking of making up a Fixxie this winter, we'll see if the GF allows another bike under the roof.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Just one bike.*



lawndart said:


> nice bikes, esp the second one. the brown seat and bar tape offset the white nicely....what makes are they? Im thinking of making up a Fixxie this winter, we'll see if the GF allows another bike under the roof.


That is my Waterford RS22 fixte. It is a custom built with track ends and sport touring geometry. By far my favorite bike.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Saw this one parked. Phil Wood hubs.


----------

